# Unreal Tournament



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone on here have UT3 for the xbox 360 ?

I have always been a fan since at a young age and decided to get it for the xbox on monday and completed it this afternoon.

Great game, looks like there will be a new game after this one


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I still enjoy playing Unreal Tournament GOTY edition on the pc. Now i i've got my pc networked with the kid's pc, it's even better.

Haven't got an xbox360


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think I still have 03 and 04 kicking around for the pc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Had it for the ps3 some time ago, sold it after a week, played multiplayer halo 3 afterwards which seemed far more polished. IMO anything made on unreal engine bar bioshock is poor.


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

UT99 was the best IMO,was still very popular a couple of years ago,but sadly is dieing now.


----------

